# debating a pet store hegie...



## funkybee (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok so I'm all set to buy a hedgehog from a breeder (the babies should be ready to go in about 5 weeks) and I am perfectly happy to wait, but I was cage shopping the other day and discovered that the pet store was selling a hedgehog. They said he was 7 weeks old but he looked a little too big for that, and ther lady there was actually afraid to handle him because of his quills lol. But she managed to slid him into a little box so I could view him and when I scooped my hand into the box and picked him up he unrolled and and starting investigating me right away. He was beutiful and very curious but he wouldn't stop nipping at my hand, I kept moving my fingers and flatening my palm so they wern't so "tempting" but he just kept licking and then test biting at me, it didn't hurt so I decided to see what would happen if I just let him and he chomped down and broke the skin 

I know that buying from a pet store is a bad idea, but I feel the need to rescue this little guy and I was surprised that he didn't just stay balled up. I just don't know about the biting, I've been reading posts about biting problems but since I only visited with him for ten mins I'm finding it hard to assess why he was biting... is it possible he was just grumpy from being woken up or is he just a biter?

I don't know if anyone can help me with this but I thought I'd put it out there anyways


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

i know of another person who's recently got a pet store hedgie & is having trouble with biting. Is this a common trait for pet stores?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

silvercat said:


> i know of another person who's recently got a pet store hedgie & is having trouble with biting. Is this a common trait for pet stores?


I would assume that they have no idea what fingers actually are. Since "most" pet store hedgies don't get handled on a regular basis.

And keep in mind, having seen the hedgie while shopping, who knows what smells are on your fingers ^_^


----------



## APBTkisses (May 23, 2009)

I guess my concern would be health issues. 

I am like you in a sense that I would feel the need to take him from a bad situation.


----------



## funkybee (Mar 27, 2009)

Ya I was thinking that my hands probably smelled pretty yummy at the time lol

And health issues is definatly a big concern since all she could tell me about his background was what area his breeder live in. He seemed very healthy but that doesn't mean somthing couldn't come up after I bring him home


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You don't let a hedgie continue to lick because licks usually mean a bite is coming. 

A biter is one that doesn't lick first. :lol:


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

I hjave stated this view point in that past....I can understand wanting to save the hedgie from that awful plight, but sometimes we must sacrifice one for the good of many...do you have the resources to rescue every hedgehog that the pet store gets? If not then all you are doing by buying the one is showing the owner that there is a market, therefore subjecting more hedgehogs to the shoddy treatment...If the hedgehog goes unsold then the owner doesnt see a profit and wont buy any more in the future. That may sound like a horrible and inhuman way of thinking, but i think it is far worse to subject more hedgehogs to the same treatment that you are already having to rescue one from.


----------



## chaos_emerald (Jan 26, 2009)

i bought a pet store hedgie, and i wouldn't trade her for the world, but i do regret not buying from a breeder. ( i couldn't find one near me) When I held her the first time, she was very inquisitive and friendly. I thought that was very surprising, too. But I took her home, and 6 months later she is just starting to really warm up to me. Basically, it's been alot of handling and work and patience to make her friendly, and I think if I had found a breeder she would have been much more open and friendly from the beginning. Not to mention I don't know anything about her past and genetics! I also felt like I had done a good deed, getting her out of a bad situations, but like dorasdaddy said, you're only supporting the system and continuing the abuse. I personally think you will enjoy a hedgie from a breeder more.


----------



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

My two hedgies come from a pet store. They were well socialized by the breeder the store got them from. They let me handle them right away. They are healthy too. My female bit once (not breaking skin) but more like she was trying to see what I was. Neither of them have tried to bite again not even when I was clipping nails or bathing them.

I purchased from this one particular store because he has a stellar reputation as far as pets health and socialization. One of my dogs comes from this store. However, while I am very very pleased with the hedgehogs 98% of the information he gave me was wrong!

I wouldn't buy a hedgehog from any chain pet store though rescuing an animal is a whole other discussion.

I also agree that purchasing from a store supports the system but there are NO breeders where I am.


----------



## magenh (Jun 14, 2009)

My first hedgie was a pet store hedgie. We don't have breeders within 6 hours of me and I didn't have the time to drive to get one then. We are 99% sure he died of WHS about a year and a half after I got him. I didn't look into it much after he passed away, but according to what I've read in doing research, he exhibited many symptoms of WHS before he died. Like the one you are considering, we were told he was 6-7 weeks old, but I just picked up a 7 week old hedgie from a breeder this weekend and she is WAY smaller than he was when we got him. 

As far as biting, Mac never developed a habit of it. He nipped once in a great while. Our new girl, who did come from a breeder, bites more than he ever did!

I would say the biggest issue is lack of background information and health assurance. Breeders will usually sell babies with a genetic guarantee. I would heartbroken to lose another hedgie and not be 100% sure why. As much as it would be nice to save the pet store hedgie, if you are looking for a new baby and not a rescue, wait for the babies from the breeder to be ready to go home.


----------



## HedgehogBoy42 (Jun 21, 2009)

My hedgehog is about the same way and I got him from a breeder. My hedgehog bites anyone when he has a perfect chance. First he'll sniff, lick, and then bite. He does that to everyone but me. He's never bitten me, but a lot of other people. All he does to me is licks.  
Even after a long time of licking he won't bite.


----------

